# Help. Looking the proper name for a big metal spike?



## tommy (4 Mar 2009)

Does anyone know the name of the 6' long steel spike that you use to dig fence holes, smash concrete and generally pry things with? I'd like to buy one but I've no idea where to start!

Thanks,

Tommy.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (4 Mar 2009)

you mean one of THESE


----------



## Grinding One (4 Mar 2009)

We just call that a pry bar....used to get out big rocks...We have chop sticks to get out the dirt,a two handle set of shovels pinned together at the shovel end.Jab them in dirt pull apart and hoist to get dirt out.
The pry bar was also used to break clinkers out of furnaces...


----------



## tommy (4 Mar 2009)

A chisel and point bar it is, Thanks Nibbo


----------



## lurker (5 Mar 2009)

I have a most useful tool for heavy work - building, demolishing, concret breaking, gardening, tree stump removal, post hole digging you name it.

You get an old pick axe head and a 4-5ft length of scaffold tube ram one end of the pick axe into the scaffold tube hole and Robert is you aunts spouse.

I'd like to say it was my idea, but it ain't true


----------



## duncanh (5 Mar 2009)

I think the local wildlife trust that I volunteer with call it a prise bar (I think- awful memory)

I actually managed to bend ours!

Duncan


----------



## johnf (5 Mar 2009)

Crowbar


----------



## Lord Nibbo (5 Mar 2009)

johnf":25gt5oom said:


> Crowbar



No, this is a crow bar






Like duncan I've called them prize/pry bars in the past.


----------



## johnf (5 Mar 2009)

Lord Nibbo":1yawrh6k said:


> johnf":1yawrh6k said:
> 
> 
> > Crowbar
> ...



No that is a nail bar


----------



## Modernist (5 Mar 2009)

Giant podger


----------



## Vann (6 Mar 2009)

Modernist":9gooqus7 said:


> Giant podger


Come on!!! No name calling  

Cheers, Vann


----------



## kenf (6 Mar 2009)

I bought one of those in Focus DIY not long back. I can't remember how much but remember thinking it was reasonable (£10?)

One end has a point, the other a chisel end.

Straight or bent ends were available.


----------



## Grinding One (6 Mar 2009)

Yep worked for 37 years with them...Pry bar....mine was 8 ft long.Sure glad I`m done rock hole digging,do not miss it at all :lol:


----------



## matt (6 Mar 2009)

Crowbar or, perhaps a more specific reference for the UK is Spud bar (but strangely not used...). The "jimmy" or "gooseneck" (i.e the smaller, curved one in the pic above) is often referred to as a Crowbar too.

Why you asking? If you're going to buy one, ask for a Crowbar at a builders merchants or "one of those long, heavy, breaker bar type things" if you're going to a DIY shed. 

Got mine from the builders merchants... :lol:


----------



## SammyQ (7 Mar 2009)

I'm ashamed to say, that in my younger days, in a display of Brute Force And Ignorance, I bent one of these, the 60"x 11/2" one. When I bent it back to straighten it, the new bend and the old one didn't quite coincide and I now have a rather unique slightly 'S' shaped heavy duty crow/pry/nail/spud/anythingelse bar. Ooops.

Sam

PS Yes, I can provide photos to prove it.


----------

